# FelV kitten needs home



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey all,

I fostered a kitten from my local shelter and she ended up being tested positive for FeLV. I Foster through a rescue, so they didn't want to euthanize her. One of the other rescuers has two oth FeLV cats living in her basement, so she'll add this kitten to her existing FeLV cats, but I would prefer if she gets adopted and has a whole house , not just a basement in which to run around. Right now I have her isolated In a room because I have 7 other cats at home. 

She's around 3 months old, rambunctious and full of attitude. She'd be great with another lively FeLV cat (she's very cat social) or an elderly person who wants a kitten. I am located in westchester, NY, but I will drive her to her new home if it's reasonable distance.

PS all the FELV sanctuaries were at capacity and couldn't take her.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh what a precious little baby! I wish you the best in finding her the perfect home to call her own.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sad that she has this problem.


----------

